# Has Anyone Here Ever Done the Daniel Fast?



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2011)

About the Daniel Fast  After reading up on it, praying, and talking to James about it, I have decided to do this. I was just wondering if anyone else has done this, and what your experiences were with it. The page I posted the link to gives details, but in a nutshell it is a partial fast (you can eat all you want, just not most foods) that is "for the body, soul and spirit." It starts at midnight tonight and lasts 21 days.

They describe the food part of it as a "vegan diet with even more restrictions." The only drink is water. The foods are all vegetables, fruits, grains, and legumes.  Spices and other things can be used as long as they are natural and plant based. No sugars, artificial sweeters, and no leavening such as yeast or baking powder. Plant oils, such as olive oil, are acceptable.

I am doing it for all three reasons listed above, but one of the reasons I am doing it is because I am at my heaviest weight ever. I am feeling it more than ever before, so I want to take these 21 days to clean my body of the gunk and jumpstart my healthier eating plan. I already eat a lot of vegetables and healthy foods, but I eat a lot of junk on top of it.

Technically, since I am diabetic, I can add chicken and fish, but I want to try it without them first.

Two people at church (a married couple who have been doing a great job the last few months at losing weight and getting in shape) are doing this, so I will have a little local support.  James is at school through the week, and they feed him there, so he will not be doing it with me.  I told him I didn't care if he didn't do it, but I wanted to know how he felt about me doing it. He is fine with it.  I also told him that I expect him to support me and not try to derail me! I will still cook his regular meals when he is home, but I will probably encourage a few more vegetables! He is a big fruit eater already. 

I haven't even started it yet and I have already learned something. I have always read food labels, but I have been looking more closely to see what canned foods will work with it. Who knew there was corn syrup in canned kidney beans?!

Barbara


----------



## Josie1945 (Jan 29, 2011)

Barbara, How are you doing with the Fast it sounds really interesting.
Do you still thake your medications while on the plan? Is it hard?

Josie


----------

